# A dog with issues



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2008)

Q: What do you call a dog that hears voices? 

A: A Shih-Tzu-Phrenic!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2008)

:funny:  ahhahahahhahahhah!!!!

Love it!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2008)

...is that a purebread?


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 4, 2008)

oh dear.....


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 5, 2008)

That is a groaner


----------



## Meggylou (Dec 5, 2008)

lol!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2008)

:support:  There, there Dr Baxter.


----------

